# A 2-Look CMLL Beginner's Guide Sheet



## Alexuty (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey there, made this one myself. Feedback and tips are appreciated. Be gentle 
bit.ly/2stepcmll
I tried to format it so that it fits on one page for printing purposes. It's very bare bones since i'm still not experienced. If you have any contributions, let me know!


----------



## qwr (Jul 15, 2020)

looks very clean, good job!


----------



## Alexuty (Jul 17, 2020)

qwr said:


> looks very clean, good job!


Thank you!


----------



## phuque99 (Aug 8, 2020)

For H, will it be easier to learn F (sexy X3) F' because there are two other sexy moves in your list between F and F' ?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 8, 2020)

phuque99 said:


> For H, will it be easier to learn F (sexy X3) F' because there are two other sexy moves in your list between F and F' ?


It would be easier, but that's a worst alg.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Aug 11, 2020)

You might also like this one for the L case, but the starting position is a U away from your picture:

F' (R U R' U') (R' F R)


----------



## Alexuty (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions! Keep in mind that this is meant to be a simple printable for people learning the basics of roux, so it's not going to be very deep or have many options... I will try the algs you guys proposed and if i find them to be more suitable then i'll edit the doc accordingly


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 7, 2021)

It looks good! Very simple and clean.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

Clean sheet, hoping to see more explanation or video links of fingertrick being added to the doc.

GJ!


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm going to go ahead and contribute some algs that I think are better

Diag swap (Requires more advanced fingertricks):
r2' D' r U' r' D r2 F' r' U r F
r2 D r' U r D' R2 U' F' U' F
Second alg is faster and easier than the first alg I showed

H (Less overwork):
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' (Headlights on the sides)
R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U R (Headlights on the front and back)

L (Viable alternatives):
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U F' r U r' U' r' F r

I understand that the algs you used were for beginners, but if you want to have a faster 2 look CMLL, use these.


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks for this guide, such a big help for newbs like me lol!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

Alternative(actually the best) pi algs:
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'

Btw the sheet seems pretty good!! GJ!!


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Alternative(actually the best) pi algs:
> R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
> R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'
> 
> Btw the sheet seems pretty good!! GJ!!


I disagree. These Pi algs have way too many R2s and overwork, but they are good for teaching beginners since they are easy to memorize


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> I disagree. These Pi algs have way too many R2s and overwork, but they are good for teaching beginners since they are easy to memorize


Huh!! They don't have any overwork or regrip. Have you heard of disjoint doubleflicks? R2s aren't a problem at all. Pls.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Huh!! They don't have any overwork or regrip. Have you heard of disjoint doubleflicks? R2s aren't a problem at all. Pls.


Oh, I thought you were talking about H. I'm dumb

For Pi, I think that F (double sexy) F' will be faster if you know how to do it regripless or soft regrips


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 20, 2021)

Solvador Cubi said:


> You might also like this one for the L case, but the starting position is a U away from your picture:
> 
> F' (R U R' U') (R' F R)


Yep, it's easier to fingertrick it fast


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about H. I'm dumb
> 
> For Pi, I think that F (double sexy) F' will be faster if you know how to do it regripless or soft regrips


Absolutely not. 9 mover 2 gen is definitely faster than 10 mover 3 gen.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Absolutely not. 9 mover 2 gen is definitely faster than 10 mover 3 gen.


But you have to see how fast the moves are performed. Double sexy alg is faster because it can be performed faster even though it has 1 extra move. Not everything is about movecount smh

Oh and remember that lower gen is not always faster


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> But you have to see how fast the moves are performed. Double sexy alg is faster because it can be performed faster even though it has 1 extra move. Not everything is about movecount smh
> 
> Oh and remember that lower gen is not always faster


Can you give me an example(other than RUS U perms) where higher gen is faster?


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Can you give me an example(other than RUS U perms) where higher gen is faster?


A lot of the RUDF algorithms
i.e. Jayden NcNeill Nb perm
You can also find a lot of other ones


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (Jan 15, 2022)

Thanks, chief...


----------

